# Teeth brushing..



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola still dislikes this! Was hoping by now she would have got used to it. She's had it done since she was a pup! She is better and will sit.. But I have to catch her first and she then only tolerates a very quick session. So who knows if I'm doing enough.

Nina is funny and not quite used to it but is definitely more tolerant than Lola. I can use the tooth brush on Nina. Lola's still on the finger brush! 

How do you guys get on?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Since I switched to peanut butter flavored tooth paste they are better with it. Willow likes to bite on the brush.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Since I switched to peanut butter flavored tooth paste they are better with it. Willow likes to bite on the brush.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


My two love the meat flavoured tooth paste.. It's the brushes they are funny about.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well willow is a foodie so that helps. Jake freezes when he is upset....that helps too. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Brushing Molly's teeth is a chore and a half. First I have to run around and catch her. Then she tries to eat the toothpaste so I have a hard time putting the brush in her mouth. She hates it and I don't do it daily but know I should  It's so much work once were done I have to clean her mustache cause she ends up getting toothpaste all over it! In an ideal world she would be able to hold the brush and do it herself


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I must admit I don't do it and just buy the dentix chews!! I'm just hoping that it's enough with the stag bars that he chews on too. He really gets going on those and the smaller horns get right to his back teeth which is great. So far his teeth look white. I know he'd hate a brush!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> I must admit I don't do it and just buy the dentix chews!! I'm just hoping that it's enough with the stag bars that he chews on too. He really gets going on those and the smaller horns get right to his back teeth which is great. So far his teeth look white. I know he'd hate a brush!


Lola has bones/synthetic nyla chews too but if I don't brush she does get a little bit of yellowing along her gum line on her upper canines. I inspect her mouth everyday - right up to the gum line to the very back - she doesn't mind this at all! This is one of the reasons I am persevering with it and have been doing from a young age. I figure it would only be a matter of time until she gets dental problems/gum disease, if I did not brush her teeth. Maybe she is just going to be prone to plaque. Hopefully its not the Barking Heads!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok I have a confession - I have still not done Dudley's, I keep thinking i'll order some doggy paste but just haven't got around to it, Tropiclean do some stuff that it says you don't even have to brush with, just put some in their mouth, I'm sure Kendal recommended this but says she does brush as well. I'm not worrying at the moment as at his last vet visit she said his teeth were amazingly clean (and he is on Barking heads), I put it down to his chewing on stag bars a lot.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Ok I have a confession - I have still not done Dudley's, I keep thinking i'll order some doggy paste but just haven't got around to it, Tropiclean do some stuff that it says you don't even have to brush with, just put some in their mouth, I'm sure Kendal recommended this but says she does brush as well. I'm not worrying at the moment as at his last vet visit she said his teeth were amazingly clean (and he is on Barking heads), I put it down to his chewing on stag bars a lot.


I wonder what is up with Lola's mouth? The vet never seems concerned but that is because I clean her teeth and gums. I do it 3 times a week as it is such an event for her. If I miss at all the build up is visible and you notice her breath smells different.

She doesn't eat much else other than BH and the odd non processed treat - bone, wing, cheese, meat... sometimes a bit of peanut butter - even that is wholefood with NO sugar! I know small dogs are more prone to gum disease but I definitely don't want it to ever progress. I hope I am doing enough.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake gets build up on his back teeth also. I brush one a week. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I was doing dentix, bullies, Himalayan dog chews, etc. but I actually noticed he had a piece of the bully stick wedged in the back molars and some of their teeth were less white so I've started brushing their teeth once a week. Thinking of making it daily. 

When do you brush their teeth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I was doing dentix, bullies, Himalayan dog chews, etc. but I actually noticed he had a piece of the bully stick wedged in the back molars and some of their teeth were less white so I've started brushing their teeth once a week. Thinking of making it daily.
> 
> When do you brush their teeth?
> 
> ...


When they are tired and sleepy!


----------

